# New P7 owner



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Just entered the HK world after opening a little black box that contained a P7PSP that has the mag release on the bottom of the grip. I wanted to familiarize myself with the weapon by giving it a good cleaning. The one problem I am encountering is the complexity of it's disassembly and reassembly. Especially the installation of the firing pin assembly which I can get out easy enough with the "P7 combo scraping tool" but it takes me forever to get the assembly back in. 

Is there a trick to make this easier? I need better instructions than in the manual has which makes this process sound so easy.

Thank you.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

When you remove the firing pin assy you're supposed to squeeze the cocker until the end of the firing pin is flush, and then turn 90 degrees clockwise. On my pistol it's not quite 90.

When you replace it, start at 3 o'clock until you get past the sawtooth, then wiggle it between 2 and 2:30. Once it's in as far as it will go, you'll push another eighth inch against spring pressure and rotate from 2 or 2:30 counterclockwise up to 12:00. 

Do this with the slide on the frame. 

Try it and report back. 

HTH.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

What he said! Mine both go back in as easy as they are removed. Takes but seconds.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats on your P7. Only classy evil villians use the P7.:twisted:


----------

